# How did your first day of trapping go?



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Mine wasn't lucky  
I set the trap when the person friendly with the cat didn't show up. The cat was around someplace but didn't come either..and time was up at 5 pm.
All other cats and kittens were there except that one I expected to catch..kittens are too young, 1 female's underweight, another had kittens some days ago and the third F, the matriarch, is a candidate to get spayed.
Highlights; I found out where some of them sleep_ one of the kittens ate tuna from my big toe_actually I didn't put it on my big toe, it fell from my finger, the tuna was leftover bait.
So that's how my trapping day went..I'm sure I've hope yet :?:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

This weekend it was the third time we took 5 kitties in at Catnip in order to be spayed and neutered. The sessions are held on Sundays (it was on the 12th this time). We are supposed to catch them by Saturday night since they aren't allowed to eat the night before the surgery.
This was the first time I hadn't fed them since Friday since last time it was very difficult to come up with 5 kitties. I keep in mind that sometimes pregnant, nursing females or kittens fall in and I have to release them. The problem is that they learn and when they are *free* of duties and can be done they won't go in the traps anymore. SO having had the hard time last time I decided not to feed them starting Friday so they would be extremely hungry Saturday. 
I caught the first kitty around 2 pm on Sat - it was a white female (I call her Sugar) flame point with adorable crossed eyes like Annissa's Sabby . She is Frosty's littermate that stayed in the wild - I didn't even know Frosty had at least 2 more litter mates - besides Little Mo that passed last year. Then I have caught two nice sized adolescent kitties - old enough to be altered - littermates (Ross - red tabby and Tara - pretty tortie) - went both in the same cage!!!
Then Jasper the grey torbie went in...that led up to four. The fifth was Zoe which is extremely calm and pettable so I let her out until about 9 o'clock and then placed her in the cage. Her kittens are 8 weeks old and already weened she is now outside next to them. It all turned out very good - although I was extremely stressed the whole weekend .
I couldn't sleep all night Friday out of guilt of not having fed them - they weren't in bad shape at all - they are very resilient - I was pleasantly surprised!
Any luck for you yet, Rosalie?

ps - I have seen your/the post in my favourite section but didn't have all the strength to post all the information I wanted - I am back now however and cannot wait to resume "conversations"

Our next apointment will be on October 2nd - hopefully it will stay that way!!!5 more kitties - that will lead us to 21 altered *yay*again


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

So that's 5 now and you'll have 21 altered kitties soon! That's wonderful, congratulations Ioanna..yes, it's so stressing. But I know the kitties have it worse if left alone.
I hadn't done any trapping yet really. Though Paula's at the vet now, she'll have surgery tomorrow. It was so easy, my husband picked her up and put her in a carrier. I didn't think she'd be that tame 8O..once she was inside something, other than mild yowling she fussed less than Madam. 
She'll be tested and vaccinated; I hope she'll pull through, thinking all that she'll undergo, don't know if she's pregnant either and might be FIV+ so..well, I'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

You are absolutely right Rosalie - what would they do left alone - I cannot even bear the thought ..I got so attached to them. I have names for almost all of them. It is difficult to tell the red ones appart because there are so many of them. I have noticed also a lot of torties due to the combination black-red.
You and Paula will be in my thoughts - I hope she will have an "easy ride". Best of luck with more trapping. 
How many kitties are there in your colony?
I cannot ever know for certain about ours but I assume it is somewhere around 50 ..pretty overwhelming to imagine and to feed..but we are managing pretty well - thank goodness!


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

*Trapping and keeping two feral kittens*

Ioana, I have been reading your posts and how successful you are with your trapping. I am new at this and I am sure that I have alot to learn. I have been feeding the feral cats/kittens in my neighborhood for about two years now but never tried trapping any of them . There are seven of them and we have names for all of them and we watch at our back door every night for each one to show up. I have only put the trap out for three days now but so far the kittens go up to the door and look in and I"m sure they smell the tuna inside but so far they make no effort to go in. I know it's early yet and I know it takes alot of time and patience but I am so anxious to get them. Any tips or advice for me? I have to still put some food out because of the other cats .(I don't want them to go hungary not even for one night.) I will keep on trying but I will take any advice that will maybe speed things up. Their about four months old now and the cold weather is coming. Thanks!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am more than happy to be helpful, Cameocat
The trapping goes so much better when the cats are hungrier than usual. Skipping a meal or two won't do much harm. It mustn't be prolonged for more than a day however. And the other important thing to remember is to cover the cage with a sheet or towel in order to make it look like a tunnel. It will give them the illusion of a tunnel - therefore something with an entrance and an exit as well. 
I switch foods also in order to keep it interesting for them. I am surprised your babies haven't got in yet. They are not adults and they should be less wary and hungrier. Keep on trying putting emphasis on the two things I have mentioned : them being hungry and the 'tunnel'. 
If you still don't have any luck ..or feel that you won't in the near future do the following. Feed the kitties in separate groups where one group cannot see where the other (group) is eating. For example - set a 3 bowls for 3 kitties in one spot, 2 more for other 2 kitties in another spot. This will prevent some from going in the cage/s that you can place in the spot where the kitties you want are eating.
I hope it is going to work out - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and I am awaiting the good news!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Paula came out all right! And she doesn't have FIV    was vaccinated and ear notched..she spent three days recovering at the clinic, maybe unnecesary extra time but it's OK with me; it was funny when we put her back there were Clovis and Demi, 2 of her kittens. They ran over to her, I thought oh-oh here comes push and shove but they were sniffing her all over, you sure smell funny-yucky mama :wink: 

PS She streched a couple of times, shaking her legs. I wondered if that was because of being horizontal (if you will) most of the time, changing environs or maybe her tummy felt tight or something with the suture? Have you noticed that in other females when they leave their cage after surgery? 

..now if I can talk my husband into letting me keep her..but I think it'd take a long time for her to get used to living in a house with another cat & people and I don't have room to keep them separated right now..it just seems a pity since she's OK and a nice cat too..we'll see


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

*Trapping two feral kittens*

Ioana, Thank you so much for your advice. I did put a cover over the cage but it did not cover the whole thing.(I got the biggest one that they had because I thought they would go in that kind better.) And now that I think of it most of the back part was not covered and I have little white lights out back by their dishes and it pretty much shined on the back of the cage. I will make sure that the cover is more to the back where the dishes are. I will be honest with you I still hate to not put any food out for any of them. You can tell that I am new at this, huh? I know that sounds logical (not to put other food out) but I will worry about the other cats being hungry. I sure hope I can share some good news with you soon! Thanks again for your help and feel free to let me know if you think of anything else. I will not give up no matter what. Thanks for caring.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Rosalie I am so happy that you have managed to trap Paula. Out of all the females we have altered Tippy was the only one I could investigate the suture off. It did seem a little hard but it faded in time. She recovered completely and very well ...like all of the other kitties. The most wild ones have the tendency to disappear for a few days after having been released. They do return however and are more calm, less likely to fight and get friendly sooner, it seems.

Tippy is also inside with us ever since the surgery ..I was thinking I might find her a home but I don't know - if you know what I mean :wink: 

I hope it will work out between you and your husband so Paula can stay with you 

Cameocat - you are more than welcome and I hope you will be lucky soon and trap the little rascals.

The first two times we trapped kitties (5 each time) I just didn't feed any of them on the day of the trapping, previous to the surgery. However having become more difficult with the second trapping we decided not to feed them a day in advance this last (third) time. I know how you feel like - I couldn't sleep the whole Friday night out of guilt. I wouldn't even go outside because I saw the glimpse of them waiting for me. They gave up in the end but I still felt terrible. When I went out and about on Saturday morning to start setting the traps and then back and forth checking on them I saw most of the cats either playing or laying in the sun ..waiting for the sun to set once again(that is when they gather since I feed them at that time). I have learned that they are quiete the little toughies and it actually helped my trapping tremendously not feeding them. I hope this will help you too, Cameocat. Just like me - you have to understand that it is only for a little while that you won't be feeding them and it will help out in your trapping them.
Lucky trapping and we'll see how the babies do from there with re-adjustment to the indoor world and all that comes with that. 8)


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

*Trapping feral kittens*

Ioana, I understand just what you are saying about not feeding them. I hear the same thing from my husband and son every night when I put the cage (and extra food ) out. What is it with me that I can't get that through my head? I tell myself that I" m going do it like that and then when the time comes I chicken out. Then in the morning I fell bad ( and guilty ) that I didn't get them. Well , I wll try it like this for a few days and see what happens. I know if it means the only way to get them I am going to have to do that whether I like it or not. What about the four adult cats that I feed? Where will they get food? Will they be alright? Thanks again for your help and patience. I hope I will have good news to tell you soon!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Don't worry, Cameocat - I know how it feels. Do just as you have planned - try it this way for a couple more times. And then you may try a different approach if it won't work. I will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

*Trapping two feral kittens*

ioana, Thanks again for caring and your support. I means alot to me!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Ioanna; I didn't to reply to your post..didn't get to check Paula's tummy yet though she's the friendlest of all cats, she looks fine overall..a bit funny with a shaved tummy, neck and notched ear..her Cleopatra look (Egyptian cat..reminds me of that) isn't the same but it's better for her this way as we all know..
Like cameocat I want to thank-you for your guidance and support, I appreciatte it so much


----------



## oleblang (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm trying hard to catch two adult barn cats, so this thread is so timely - I missed the beginning unfortunately. these are cats I've had since they were born, seven years old; when they were six months old I trapped and had them spayed and that was the end of our friendship from their point of view. But now we've sold the farm for development and I can't abandon them and I haven't been able to trap them. I've had them hungry for the weekend with tuna in a trap, no way. The vet gave me Ace to dope their cat food; got them pretty stoned but still able to bolt.
So.. times running out. I'll cover the cages with towels and re-bait them - that sounds helpful. Any other suggestions? Something more irresistable than tuna or salmon? - we're moving in two weeks! Thanks
Oren


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Something more smelly than tuna or salmon could be mackerel or sardines..but I think that the bait isn't what they are wary of but they have learnt the trapping business and no matter what they are trying to stay out of it..it's a tough situation Oren, I hope that somebody here could have advice on how to go about it, I'm just starting trapping so don't know, only guesses..
Best of luck, you are so caring not to leave them behind, wish all barn cats had such an ally  ..where are you at? I wondered if there's a rescue group that can help you, ask your vet.


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

*Trapping two feral kittens*

ioana, Just wanted to let you know that I caught something in my cage but not exactly what I wanted. A skunk! When I looked out to check the cage the door was already closed and (my) two kttens were in the front of the door of the cage (probably laughing to themselves). They were probably thinking ha! ha! look at him! Well I'm hoping maybe thats a sign that next time I will get what I am waiting for. By the way we called someone and had the skunk safely removed and unharmed. After all he didn't do anything wrong except go in the cage. I hope to have good news to post very soon!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Cameocat; skunks and other wildlife are likely to get in the trap, that's a concern of trappers  
I've heard that to deter skunks is better to set the trap on a high place like a picnic table. Though I don't know how that would work for the kittens, do they climb places? And if posible not leave the trap unattended so that you can shoo off anybody going in..I know of a lady that wanted a specific cat to go in the trap so she sat on the back of her truck with a spritzer (or seltzer?) bottle and sprayed any 'unwanted' cat..but don't know how practical that is..anyways, any ideas everyone??


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Wow - I am happy to hear you noticed the skunk and had helped releasing him. When I went with Andrew last Sunday to alter the kitties I have talked to a few ladies that were present and told their stories of how they also trapped skunks at times. They were telling that the skunks are actually thinking of undoing the traps themselves while in it - with their long clawsies :mrgreen: . It can be dangerous regardless of what animal we trap so extra caution is always necessary.

As for not catching the wrong kind of cat - I usually go far away and keep an eye on the traps. Of course, they are all in opposite directions - as I feed the kitties in different groups so I take one to spy at a time. If I see *somebody else* trying to enter the cage I go *boldly* towards it pretending I have some more food to put in the bowls. That makes them run, change their minds. 

Also a very important thing - I usually call them, talk to them at supper time " Kitty, kitties, come on mommie's babies..and call their names when I see them i.e.:Oh Hi, Elisabeth, Haraldine, Arthur, Jasper, Tina, Pepper, Megan..etc". Why I think this is important - sometimes although hungry they give up even smelling the cages - they sense there is something strange going. My picking the container I usually carry their food in and calling of their names - pretending I drop food (I eventually add some more canned to what is in the cages makes them think it is the usual supper time and encourages them to approach the traps with more courage.

This all I can think of for now that adds to what has been said.
Except for one think - I also thank you back - Cameocat and Rosalie because I learn from your experiences as well and I am happy you are here in the forum.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Just came accross to what's used as bait to trap skunks, so best avoided if you don't want one one in the trap;
Fish flavored cat food_sardines_ eggs_peanut butter

Though they might go after things too or investigate though


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

*Trapping two feral kittens*

Rosalie, Thanks for the tips (about the skunks). I have been putting tuna fish in the cage so that's probably what attracted him. I try to keep a pretty good eye on the cage because I do feed other ferals also. But in order to make sure the wrong animal does not go in I would have to spend the night in my back porch( although I am almost doing that already ). I really do not have a place where I can put the cage so that it is higher up and off the ground. Thanks for your help . I know I can use all I can get!


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

*Trapping two feral kittens*

Ioana, You should have heard the noise that skunk was making almost as if he was trying to open the door. By early morning he had the sheet and almost half of the blanket that I had on top pulled through the cage. I still can't figure out how he did that . When do you feed your kitties/cats? Mine come only at night and stick around until early morning. Like I had told Rosalie, I would have to stay up all through the night ( I'm almost doing that already ) to make sure the wrong animal doesn't go in. I can't really feed mine in different groups because they pretty much come in any order. I really can't get that close to mine. Believe me I tried! I guess maybe their not to sure of me for that yet. Am I right? I will not give up and I sure hope I can be successful for my peace of mind and of course for their chance to have a happier and much better life. By the way I am glad to be a part of the forum. I have learned so much from everyone!Thanks again.


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

*Trapping two Feral kittens*

Ioana, Rosalie, Well, for the second night in a row I caught something in my cage. I think maybe my luck is getting better becuse this time at least it was a cat. Unfortunately, not what I was waiting for. Believe me, I would have taken this one in if I could. We do not really have a big house and my son has Asthma so I have to be pretty careful. I feel so guilty letting her go. I would keep them all if I could.It's funny because this is the one that I have been feeding the longest and I always said that he seem s to be so sly and clever. He crosses over a highway everynight and back again. I take food over to the barn where he stays (so that maybe he wouldn't cross everynight) buy he still does. I always say that these cats must have a special angel watching over them. Of course ,I say a prayer everynight that they cross safely. Well, maybe I will have at least one or two of (my) kittens tonight. Maybe I'm one a roll! Will keep you posted and thanks both of you for caring.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

You got a cat! That's neat!..even if you had to let her go. She might retreat for a bit but she'll come back. Do you plan on altering the cats even if you won't keep them? Or that isn't possible at the moment? I was thinking that would be ideal so they won't reproduce.
Of course, you do as it works for you..one thing I've learnt with ferals is that sometimes we have to adapt to whatever our own circumstances are like one can't save all cats, of course can't keep them all but whatever you do for them is good.
Trapping at night is pretty tough, unless you practically camp near the trap. You could catch cats or kittens but most likely you're bound to get wildife_the first out foraging_ like skunks, oppossums, etc.
If the cats come with the first light you might have to sacrifice a dawn and set the trap at that time. You're lucky you live nearby..I don't.
Is that the only time they are out? Cats ussualy start roaming at dusk but if these don't you might have to settle for early morning.
Isn't a bummer with the fish flavored bait  I didn't know that either until some days ago..oh-well you can try chicken or beef, not as pungent as fish though, at least cats don't eat peanut butter :wink: 
I think you are right, most adult ferals won't let you close ever even if you feed them talk to them, etc; kittens are the same but they are easier 'to convince' if you catch them early enough.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Awww ...I can imagine how it felt having to let the kitty go. I know sometimes it is beyond our reach to help all the little creatures that come in our way. I also think of the animals that must cross dangerous highways so they stay safe. I am happy you are trying to help them not cross the streets. I hope you are staying safe yourself crossing it.

Hopefully the night where you will trap your future little kitties is very near !!! 
How many other kitties are there in your area? While you are at it and catching them you could, like Rosalie suggested, taking them in to be altered. Taking them in to non- profit programs, organization - like I do with Catnip here in Raleigh.

I will be thinking of you, Cameocat so it all turns out good in the end!!

Rosalie - I forgot I haven't answered your post about Paula. Sometimes I am reading in a hurry and reply in my mind :roll: 
I loved petting Tippy's tummy when it was shaved & she was still under the tranquilizer's influence. Animals have the softest skin under the fur!!! 
I am happy Paula is doing good - have you noticed the stiches rolling up yet? It is funny how they simply melt out.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

oleblang - are there any good news on how your trapping went?
I hope you will manage to catch the kitties - I can imagine the stress you are in! If you are still following up this thread please keep us posted or if there is more help you will need besides what has been typed/said already
Hope to hear some good news from you as well - soon!


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

*Trapping two feral kittens*

Rosalie, I sure hope that Black Diamond (the cat that I caught last night)still comes back tonight for her supper. I sure hope she isn't too scared. She seemed really calm in the cage and just went out as soon as it was opened. Right now it is alittle hard for me to have them altered and released.(financial,and health reasons) Maybe in the future I can do that. I hope so. I have the cage outside my back door where they come to eat. They usually come as soon as darkness comes and they stick around and pop back in at dfferent times until early morning.I usually stay up until 12:00 or 12:30 watching out for them. Then I am also up at different times of the early morning e.g. (3:00 or 4o). Then by 5:00 I am usually up anyway. So I can keep a pretty good eye on things just by looking out my back door. I sure hope I can get (my) kittens tonight. I am getting so anxious ! Oh well, I hope I will be posting that I have one or two kittens tommorrow morning! Will let you know for sure. Thanks!


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

*Trapping two feral kittens*

ioana, I am feeling guitly all day for letting Black Diamond go. I am really having seconds thoughts for what I did. As I told Rosalie right now it is a little hard for me to do the trap and release process. I sure hope I will be able to do so soon. It is pretty safe when I cross the highway to go over to the barn because I have to do that in the middle of the night or very early morning.(e.g. 3:00 or 4:00) because I do not want some of my neighbors to see me. ( for obvious reasons ) I do not trust them and what they would do if they knew what I was doing. There is one more kitten in this litter but he doesn't always come around like the others . That is all of the kittens that I know of that I am feeding. Once again I will say I hope I will have good news to tell you tommorrow morning. Thanks for your thoughts and for caring.


----------



## oleblang (Sep 19, 2004)

The work week finds our two heroines still queens of the barn, chuckling about their trap savvy. I'm regrouping for another go round tomorrow night, covering the trap with calico cloth. The NC horse news site produced some good ideas, one animal control person advised covering the trap floor with cloth or hay/pine straw to avoid offending the royal paws with wire. Hay around the outside to enhance the tunnel effect. Sardines seem the consensus bait of choice. So.. I'll carpet the trap, put up walls, set out a platter of skinless and boneless...and then I'll move in myself. 
Keep you posted. O[/img]


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

<<..advised covering the trap floor with cloth>> 
I forgot about that, some cats don't mind the gridfloor but others do and you want to be as camouflaged as possible..I guess catnip wouldn't work there b/c it'll conflict with bait aroma, or not? Or do you know if they are attracted to catnip? Best of luck and do keep us posted


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Ioanna,
 Gosh, I'm late ansewring posts  sometimes I read them all and answer later or like you keep them in mind, etc..anyways as for Paula's update; she's doing fine, the stiches are almost gone, I see only three remaining. She had been spayed one week yesterday, somehow I thought it took longer though the last cat I had spayed was 15 yrs ago..I suppose procedures have advanced ever since. Her belly fur is growing, the area shaved on her neck seems to take longer, but Madam's took I guess more than 2 months before she looked presentable again :wink: I keep a close watch on her ear nocht for signs of infection or tear because I've heard it can happen; I should have specified I wanted eartipped since they don't do feral cats.
I have also heard that notched ears can get caught in wires? 8O I wonder how since it is the ear border not a hole with ear surrounding it..
A good side effect, some of my husbands co-workers have started to take their cats to get fixed since knowing about our vetting the ferals  Still others shake their heads but there'll always be people like that.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Rosalie  
Is Madam long haired or older than Paula? I wonder why hers cured at a slower pace. 
I didn't know they also did the notching as a way to identify altered feral kitties. Here they crop the ear and I have never noticed any problems with them. They just look even more special ..if it is possible for me to adore them more than I already do  
I wonder what is the difference and which is better. i will research on it in a little bit. Now I have to go and feed the four little kittens that I am starting to find homes for. Zoe, the one eyed kitty is their mommy and she has been recently spayed.

I am so thrilled to hear more people follow your example - that is wonderful!

When are you due to alter more kitties next?
We do it when Catnip schedules sessions. It is a great thing that they do it for free. We do donate $80 each time for 5 kitties. I have noticed some people only put in 20 ..I guess it is hard feeding them for years. It is easier on us because I have the help of my mother-in-law and sometimes I do fund raising in the family.
The money I will charge for the kittens I will use for feeding, altering the kitties.
Well , there I wrote more than called for

Looking forward to news from you and Cameocat!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

What took longer to grow was the neck area, not belly's. Madam had part of her neck shaved (looked like a Chinese rooster :wink: ) for blood tests and so did Paula. But I don't know about her spay surgery; she was already spayed when I got her from the shelter and was spayed when they received her 4 months before so..
She's shorthaired and yes, Paula is almost 1 year old, Madam is 5 yrs old.
I think that one of the reasons why the neck fur grows faster on Paula is that their lifestyle is different_ So that Madam didn't need to grow an "scarf" to keep her neck warm even tho it was Nov, because she's snug indoors, while Paula better put on her winter wrap as she's outdoors all the time? 
I don't know why they notched her ear instead of tipping, except that that's how cattle is branded and since that's what they mostly do..I didn't realize I should have specified since they are not used to work with ferals.
I had seen pictures of Italian cats with double notch, now that will be hard to miss but whatever works in your country, I suppose..yes, I think that it gives them a different look, another status or something, truly special  
Remember Socks, the Clinton's cat? His ear is notched in a V. I never seen a housecat with that mark but maybe is different in Arkansas??
We'll be going on vacation first week in October, the kitties will be fed while we're out but nothing else..I won't be able to s/n anyways now because one is nursing, she'll will be the next to be spayed..and by then I hope she brings her kittens to the food dish, so I can take them to tame.
I must take Paula's kittens to the vet to check their age and vaccinate; and alter if they are old enough..almost did yesterday but misteriously at the time I went to catch them they dissapeared..there were strong wind gusts blowing so I guess that was why (or maybe they knew..they came back conveniently after the vet was closed for the day :roll: )
How do you do fund raising? Please tell me more about it..


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I basically ask for money  
Andrew's family - one of his brothers is helping, mom and dad, aunt and uncle. I write down on a piece of paper how much everybody gives me and donate that sum of money to Catnip when we go in. This happens each month. If I were really short of money to donate I would go to the church around the corner that uses Tom's (FIL) barn for the nativity scene and ask them if they could donate by making checks payable to Catnip - so there is no misunderstanding as to where the money goes. $5, 10 any little amount adds up.
I used to do that when I was little. There were a lot of stray dogs in my neighbourhood (in Romania) and the bread or my meals were sometimes less than enough to be able to feed them so they won't starve. My neighbours helped me gladly with leftovers of bread or what else. It felt so good I could feed them and that other people cared as well. Sometimes people are caught in their own circle of stress and don't see ..but they will happilly give a hand if one should ask & show them the whole picture.

I basically plea for the cause and I get some help. 
I haven't asked Andrew's aunt and uncle lately. They have been so kind and made bags with things that soldiers that are in Irak might need. And I know they were coslty. They got in touch with the army and asked to have names of the soldiers that don't ever get anything ..I will help her as well for that matter.

As you can see it is not an ellaborate sort of fundraising ..but it does help. I want to give as much as I can to Catnip because organizations like theirs need all the help to be able and carry on their noble mission.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Sometimes it tough*

Sometimes it's really tough catching certain ferals. They are so smart and do anything to avoid the trap. However, the most recent one I trapped was difficult because I believe she was a dump which means she was confined in order to get where she was dumped. I took 3 nights, but finally I won!! I usually put a trail of food up to the trap and over the trip plate and it usually works. This little girl decided she'd be able to survive on what she could steal. But then I had a revelation. HA! I was just about to pick up the trap and give up and I decided to try something different. I ran over to Wendy's hamburger and bought one of their greasy hamburgers and some of their greasy chicken mcnuggets and don't you know it worked. She liked them so much she walked right over the trip plate.

If you need advice on how to trap a feral check out the Alley Cat Allies web page and other feral cat trapping sites on the internet. They have tons of ideas and tricks, way too many for me to mention here.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

How bright of you, Patsy - I am so happy you outsmarted that little rascal :lol: . She is now safe under your protective wing!


----------

